# Throttle sticks Z24 '85 Nissan 720 pickup



## fnstone (Dec 7, 2010)

I had a problem which seemed to have been electrical, but which caused the throttle to stick wide open on acceleration and which I seem to have fixed, but I don't understand why.

When I looked under the air cleaner I saw where the ground wire(?) from the throttle valve switch had come loose from a repair done by a previous owner. I soldered it, so that I didn't have to remove the carb.
There is also an electrical terminal at the base of the carb on the outboard side of it which was very dirty & maybe loose (I'm not sure). I cleaned that too and now I can accelerate without the throttle sticking open.

I'm posting this in case it can help others, and if anybody can explain what was going on in the carb's workings I'd be interested in learning about it.


----------

